# fuente dual apartir de 12v



## pablo522452 (Ene 29, 2007)

necesito una fuente dual de +12 y -12 volts preferentemente.,,. apartir de una fuente de 12 , el caso es ke necesito tener en mi vehiculo voltajes de 12 y -12 volts.,,. espero me ayuden con un circuito o si hay un c.i que ya lo haya., ok gracias


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola:

Para que lo queres utilizar? aca te pongo uno:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema53.html

Siempre lo posteo pero no lo he probado, entrega maximo dos amperes ( y creo que sale la mitad del voltaje que ingresa), igual si es para mucha corriente, me parece que lo que podes hacer es una fuente smps que posteo luciperro a la cual le cargo un amplificador de 200 w,y le podes regular el voltaje a tu gusto,   claro que bastante mas complicada.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Saludos.


----------



## cliche (Feb 3, 2007)

das muy poca información si pones por ejenplo que caracteristicas tiene el transformador de la fuente de 12 que queres modifucar te podris alludar si es como me lo imagino con un filtro igualk al que ya tenes te sirviria


----------



## Razorback (Feb 9, 2007)

*Hola*, que le vas a conectar? creo que yo tengo un esquema para armar una de hasta 2 amperes a partir de la batería del auto. Lo voy a buscar y lo posteo. Salu2.

Pd: creo que está en ruso...pero el esquema y la pcb se entiende...


----------



## pablo522452 (Abr 8, 2007)

hey gracias por la ayuda., ps lo deseo utilizar para polarizar un Amp Op en un vehiculo,.  yt hacer algunos trucos por ahi aver si se puede., cualquier  diagrama  me sera de muhca ayuda  gracias


----------



## veneco14 (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola... soy un estudiante de ing Mecatroni*CA* y necesito realizar una fuente de -12v 12v variables y que de 5v fijos.. y pues he mirado varios esquemas pero no se cual me sirva mas.. ojala me puedan colaborar


----------

